

Blender on sale in alleged violation of GPL - rbanffy
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Blender-on-sale-in-alleged-violation-of-GPL-1182216.html

======
octopus
Hmmmm ... just checked <http://www.3dmagixpro.com/> they actually acknowledge
Blender as the source of their fork, it is at about the middle of the page
(not a very clear statement I admit). I wonder if this acknowledgment was done
after the Blender foundation has noticed the fork or before. I didn't check if
the modified software is GPL or not.

It looks like a rip of GPL, but I'm not a lawyer...

------
octopus
How can we stop this kind of things to happen ? I wonder if the Free Software
Foundation can help with legal advice if there is a clear violation of the
GPL.

